# difference between fiberglass insulation for house and ovens



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Shouldn't approach melting temperatures in most cases.

The ones I have torn apart has a rock wool type insulation in them.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

Could even be ceramic fiber insulation which is also white.


----------

